# Sheep With Broken/Dislocated Neck Help



## rosti (Jan 4, 2020)

I train my herding dogs on sheep, and I have this one yearling lamb that will occasionally freak out and run into the fence when we are working them. She did it today and either broke or dislocated her neck. It was all bent and she couldn’t walk and when I straightened it I could feel it pop in a couple places several times. She’s okay and up and moving, though quite subdued, to say the least, but I can tell it’s not going to stay in place without some support. Any ideas for making a neck brace for her?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 4, 2020)

If the lamb had fully dislocated her neck vertebrae, then the spinal cord would have been irreparably damaged and the lamb would die very quickly. If there was (as you suggest) a partial mal-alignment of the vertebrae and they clicked back into place, then she's very lucky to have suffered no neurological damage. Are her bladder and bowels working OK and is she able to eat/drink?

I can't think of anything sensible to 'brace' her neck with which won't interfere with breathing, swallowing etc., but I'd get her some strong anti-inflammatories from the vet. to prevent excessive swelling which could itself press on her nerve cord.

Keep that girl as far from your herding dogs as you can.


----------



## rosti (Jan 5, 2020)

She seems fine today-eating, drinking, everything, just a little stiff. 🤷‍♀️


----------

